# challenge: Harajuku look



## Sanne (May 18, 2005)

let me give this pic as a hint, and I'm not talking about Gwen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1092

good luck!!!


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 18, 2005)

So a gothic look, or a "porcelain babydoll" look? I googled harajuku pictures and all I got were kids with multi-colored hair, painted white faces and black makeup... :?: 


mich.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RussianSexpot* 
_So a gothic look, or a "porcelain babydoll" look? I googled harajuku pictures and all I got were kids with multi-colored hair, painted white faces and black makeup... :?: 


mich._

 
Yeah basically it seems that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very funky makeup

Today, Harajuku is a mode of fashion as much as a physical place. 

Harajuku trends harness the adolescent energy that comes out to play here. Because it is fueled by tireless young stamina, Harajuku is in a continual evolutionary state of pop. Although embraced and marketed by big designers, the style isn't defined by specific brands, rather the overall look and attitude.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1093

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1094

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1095

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1096

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1097

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1098

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1099


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 18, 2005)

ohhh

i really love the blue one and the last one! it will be interesting to see what you all do for this challenge!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 19, 2005)

This link might help ..........
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cherryvega/sets/62922/


Here's more of Gwen's girls











BTW: Are you guys using my ideas for the fotd challenges? or did someone else come up with them too, and I'm just trying to take credit?


----------



## leppy (May 19, 2005)

Awww.. I miss my goth days


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 19, 2005)

haha i like how gwen wrangled up those 4 girls to follow her everywhere


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_BTW: Are you guys using my ideas for the fotd challenges? or did someone else come up with them too, and I'm just trying to take credit?_

 
We used your ideas you sent us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
BTW: Are you guys using my ideas for the fotd challenges? or did someone else come up with them too, and I'm just trying to take credit?

 
We used your ideas you sent us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!!_

 

YAY!!!!    Well maybe I'll actually do one this time. :roll:


----------



## BettieBloodshed (May 20, 2005)

okay...pictures should be up in a minute. Haha..this is dangerous for me, considering I do a lot of harajuku work. ^_^


----------



## BettieBloodshed (May 20, 2005)

I took some more in my goth lolita dress but the lighting was crap and they didnt turn out.


----------



## BettieBloodshed (May 20, 2005)

eek! sorry for my white foundation not blending >_< I gotta watch that...


----------



## Scrangie (May 20, 2005)

I think it's kinda creepy that a new Willy Wonka-esque Gwen has an army of cute Japanese midgets follow her around... >.>;;

Seriously, why do they make them look so short??  Or rather, make Gwen look so tall?  Freeeeaky.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 20, 2005)

omg bettyiebloodshed how cute are you! Nice Job!!


----------



## FashionVixen (May 20, 2005)

If I were a rich girl lalalalalalalalalalala...


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 20, 2005)

Great jobs so far ladies!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 20, 2005)

Very cute Fashionvixen!! Nice job! I love the colors you used!


----------



## Lumi (May 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_If I do this I would go for the porcelain babydoll look. The other looks are kind of... scary. Except maybe for
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1098

=)_

 


Her eyemakeup is so perfect, love the colors too


----------



## redvelvetdolly (May 21, 2005)

FashionVixen,

Love the lip color! You did a great job.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 21, 2005)

i have a pair of thoes flat sneaker boots! they are a bitch to keep up.. good gawd if you got me in my tones on tail era back in 99' i would whip out the chromcakes and go for it. i used to have TONS of them but theatre is long dead to me, for cheeks i would use Cool Pink or Red and for eyes load my eyes up with blue peep and swish eyeshadow w/ any glitter from rock it! and you have to buy some of thoes Chicks on Speed eyelashes or Liza Pm Lashes... ah my youth.. now im the snootie high class ex goth who can outsmart a cop and look good doing it.. and pull off wearing Chanel w/ a pleated plaid skirt haha


----------



## Pei (May 21, 2005)

I like that, FashionVixen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well-done~


----------



## jokers_kick (May 21, 2005)

my sad attempt at harajuku


----------



## mac_obsession (May 21, 2005)

jokers_kick thats gorgeous not sad!!! You did a great job


----------



## tabgirl (May 22, 2005)

Wow! These looks are all so creative! Great Job!


----------



## Jessica (May 22, 2005)

Jokers Kick
I LOVE your look!!!! Great job


----------



## spyderfly10 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## mac_obsession (May 22, 2005)

WOW spyderfly10 that is incredibly creative and beautiful!! Great job!


----------



## Sanne (May 23, 2005)

Good job ladies!!!!


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 23, 2005)

Well here's my attempt...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














And with nightshot, because I thought it was kind of nifty lookin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*sigh*...I tried.....

mich.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 23, 2005)

OMG amazing! I love the lips!


----------



## Janice (May 23, 2005)

Makeup is about artistic creativity. There is no "right" or "wrong" when it comes to artistic expression. 

I'm glad everyone in this thread has been able to express how they interepeted this theme through their makeup and photos. Thanks to all of you who shared your images with us.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 23, 2005)

WOW Russiansexpot that is amazing!! I love the night shot too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job!!


----------



## Jessica (May 23, 2005)

Rusian SexPot,
WOW you look hot!!!!!  Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## roxybc (May 23, 2005)

Aww, where'd my ANTM inspiration picture post go?


----------



## jokers_kick (May 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Makeup is about artistic creativity. There is no "right" or "wrong" when it comes to artistic expression. 

I'm glad everyone in this thread has been able to express how they interepeted this theme through their makeup and photos. Thanks to all of you who shared your images with us._

 
I agree comletely. rules dont apply to makeup, nor any other art.


----------



## Wildcherry (May 23, 2005)

fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think you guys all look AMAZING. Heres mine:


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 23, 2005)

Loving it gals!!!!!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (May 23, 2005)

RussianSexpot i lovee this, i really like the colors <3


----------



## msthrope (May 23, 2005)

wildcherry...amazing, as always.  i especially love the hair.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 23, 2005)

I love it WIldCherry!!! You remind me of Chun Lee from Street Fighters, LOVE!!


----------



## Jessica (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Aww, where'd my ANTM inspiration picture post go?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I believe that it got moved to "Chatter" the conversation is continuing there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wild Cherry you never cease to amaze me!!


----------



## Sanne (May 24, 2005)

russiansexpot and wildcherry, those looks are soo amazing!!!! good job girls!!!


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 24, 2005)

HOLY COW, I love this thread!  Good job everyone.  I loved looking at these!


----------



## litlaur (May 25, 2005)

It's not what I wanted to be, but it was fun:


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 25, 2005)

That is awesome litlaur!!!

It looks great on you too!


----------



## mj (May 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_i have a pair of thoes flat sneaker boots! they are a bitch to keep up.. good gawd if you got me in my tones on tail era back in 99' i would whip out the chromcakes and go for it. i used to have TONS of them but theatre is long dead to me, for cheeks i would use Cool Pink or Red and for eyes load my eyes up with blue peep and swish eyeshadow w/ any glitter from rock it! and you have to buy some of thoes Chicks on Speed eyelashes or Liza Pm Lashes... ah my youth.. now im the snootie high class ex goth who can outsmart a cop and look good doing it.. and pull off wearing Chanel w/ a pleated plaid skirt haha_

 
where'd you find your knee-high flats?  i've been looking for a cute pair everywhere!  <3


----------



## mac_obsession (May 26, 2005)

Very nice litlaur!! Very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wildcherry, I adore your acccessories!!! Your m/u is always flawless, but your accessories give  you that extra umph...Gorgeous!!


----------



## Jessica (May 26, 2005)

litlaur
Love your look


----------



## PinkShell21 (May 28, 2005)

Y'all are amazing!

litlaur, what are you wearing on your lips? tia


----------



## Juneplum (May 28, 2005)

wow! u all look GREAT!!!!


----------



## blondie521985 (May 30, 2005)

Here's my sad attempt at harajuku.


















Added blue...









P.S. Yeah, I know my lips are crookedy.  I think it's my face. hehe


----------



## litlaur (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkShell21* 
_Y'all are amazing!

litlaur, what are you wearing on your lips? tia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A bit late responding to this, but it's Russian Red l/s


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FashionVixen* 
_If I were a rich girl lalalalalalalalalalala...








_

 


So cute! My fav!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

great...*lol*


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Gorgeous Ladies!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 14, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...z/RIMG0579.jpg
something i did b4
sorry if it's late!


----------

